# What happened to my white dogwood?



## HorseShoeInFork (Oct 7, 2016)

I planted this white dogwood from a nursery back in mid February (16'). It bloomed and had nice healthy green leaves all summer. I watered it about 5 days ago and it appeared to be perfectly fine. Yesterday I come home and find this? What happened? I'm not an expert, but I'm certain it's terminal.


----------



## PJM (Oct 11, 2016)

Could be dogwood borer. Did you get a guarantee from the nursery who sold you the tree? The borer was likely present in the tree when you purchased and planted it.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Oct 11, 2016)

I thought it might be a borer or something that was already in it. The wounded area appears to have been trying to heal around it for some time. It has gotten larger this week. I have bought a half dozen or so trees from this same nursery. All except dogwoods have a 1 year guarantee. I was specifically told they do not stand behind the dogwoods, so I bought at my own risk.


----------



## redlawn 78 (Oct 14, 2016)

well thats pretty sucky. Is dogwood borer common in your area? It would seem reasonable that if it is they would thoroughly and frequently check for borer evidence and remove stock from sales area


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Dogwood borer and anthracnose is a killer combo. If the insects are in your area, and the tree is stressed from biotic or abiotic problems, borers WILL find it.

For future reference, Cornus florida is notoriously known as a disease and borer magnet and is a challenge for seasoned arborists to maintain. Also, install actual mulch rings to improve soil conditions and conserve water.
Better dogwood alternative include the Rutgers Hybrids (Stellar cultivars) and the Chinese (Cornus kousa).


----------

